# Does anyone know what model and year this case is?



## roger8244 (May 25, 2014)

Does anyone know what model and year this case is?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Roger! I have no idea from the picture, kinda hard to see, but that sure is a tough looking tractor!


----------



## roger8244 (May 25, 2014)

I can get this tractor for about $1500. and another $450. shipping, it only needs a tube in one rear tire and has a few miner oil leaks but runs and loader as well as backhoe works as it should. maybe this photo might help identify it


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wild guess would be a 600 series... perhaps a 640? Is it a diesel?


----------



## roger8244 (May 25, 2014)

no its a gas motor


----------



## roger8244 (May 25, 2014)

*what year a model case*

I think this is a W3 case loader backhoe about 1958-1965


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

roger8244 said:


> Does anyone know what model and year this case is?


Would think it would be a 300B or 500B series. It has the two shift lever which I thought would be 400B but think most 400's were case-o-matic. However it is a 58 or 59 looking at the dash. Well worth the price.
caseman-d


----------



## Heatdr1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Its a ck530,I have the same tractor less the back hoe,actually the label says G530,its from the 60's.Good price.There are parts available for that.It has a 2 speed trans,the high low shifter is on the right side and the forward and reverse shuttle shifter on the left


----------



## roger8244 (May 25, 2014)

*case loader backhoe*

Well went to get the case loader backhoe, had the shipper ready to come pick it up (244 miles round trip), was told it was run last spring to lower the down riggers in order to fix the tire, but the motor was locked up tighter than a drum and we took starter off and with a long pry bar tried to turn the flywheel but it wouldn't turn so we used a large pipe wrench and tried to turn the front pto shaft (there was marks on the shaft from someone else had done the same thing some time in the last few years) and could only to get the pto shaft to rock 1/4 inch so after 2 1/2 hours gave up, later there was a massage on my phone from the owner saying the motor was not locked up and by bumping the starter button over and over he got the fan to turn (we got the same results but it was because the fan belt was so loose that when you bumped the starter the fan would turn a little each time from the vibration from bumping the starter and with my hand on the crank pulley while bumping the starter and watching the fan moving a little each time the crank never moved not even a little) and the owner thinks its the starter and is going to have it rebuilt but I think he's going to spend money on the starter but it wont help but that's my opinion


----------



## roger8244 (May 25, 2014)

its a case W3 here is what I found... These are W3's.....W-3's were and higher hp model of a 530 sold thru industrial dealers only, they had a bigger gas engine ( a 188 ) instead of the 530's 159 and the 188 dsl was set to 50 hp specs like a 630 they came std with front wheel weights also but very close to the 530 as to digging power and such maybe a 5-10% diff is all cnt.
the first one was with the description and the other was of another W3


----------

